# Resist march



## AustinB (Jun 11, 2017)

Basically, tens of thousands of LGBTQ+ people will be showing up in L.A to resist against Trump.
www.latimes.com: L.A. Pride parade morphs into #ResistMarch, with tens of thousands expected
Thoughts? (Please keep it civil. I don't want this thread to get locked.)


----------



## Filter (Jun 11, 2017)

March was three months ago. They should be resisting June instead.

Apparently, Trump fired whoever planned this thing. Oy vey!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 11, 2017)

Dammit... You beat me to the punchline.

Also, by "resist" do you mean peaceful protest? Or are we talking a dumpster fire and beating up journalists you don't like sorta thing? i've seen enough of the latter. Do the country a favor and invite a Trump supporter out to coffee for a peaceful discussion instead. Hell i'll bet the Trumper will treat you!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 11, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Dammit... You beat me to the punchline.
> 
> Also, by "resist" do you mean peaceful protest? Or are we talking a dumpster fire and beating up journalists you don't like sorta thing? i've seen enough of the latter. Do the country a favor and invite a Trump supporter out to coffee for a peaceful discussion jnstead. Hell i'll bet the Trumper will treat you!


With a smile on their face.

Hell, invite me over ASAP! 

Thoughts on the topic?

Bunch of whiny morons having nothing better to do. Donald Trump will be POTUS of America for 8 years. They are free to protest(and waste their time) however.

It's fun seeing the Left eat itself due to political correctness..


----------



## fallout19980 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> With a smile on their face.
> 
> Hell, invite me over ASAP!
> 
> ...



I've tried having coffee ( or tea as the brits prefer it) , and it went as expected.

During my first year in uni, the majority of the people in my flat accommodation were against Trump. When the news was announced, they all started collectively loosing their crap " Oh my god get ready for WW3. I'm canceling my trip to the states. The majority of trump voters are from the deep south eww. He's not going down there I tell you." you know the usual drabble.  My dumbass thought it would be a good idea to have a discussion with them, how it wasn't going to be that bad, that trump wasn't going to control their ovaries, how he wasn't going to engage the whole free world in atomic warfare. They tried to convince me how "objectively" wrong I was, but they found out that their shtick wasn't going to happen; they left the kitchen and hid in their rooms. "Well, you're just (indistinct mutter)."

Typical lefty behavior.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 11, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> I've tried having coffee ( or tea as the brits prefer it) , and it went as expected.
> 
> During my first year in uni, the majority of the people in my flat accommodation were against Trump. When the news was announced, they all started collectively loosing their crap " Oh my god get ready for WW3. I'm canceling my trip to the states. The majority of trump voters are from the deep south eww. He's not going down there I tell you." you know the usual drabble.  My dumbass thought it would be a good idea to have a discussion with them, how it wasn't going to be that bad, that trump wasn't going to control their ovaries, how he wasn't going to engage the whole free world in atomic warfare. They tried to convince me how "objectively" wrong I was, but they found out that their shtick wasn't going to happen; they left the kitchen and hid in their rooms. "Well, you're just (indistinct mutter)."
> 
> Typical lefty behavior.


God Emperor Trump is gonna be POTUS for 8 years. And it's going to be fun as hell to watch, as the Legacy media will at some point have to admit he's doing a good job, despite opposition from every god damn angle. And when they do.. Leftists are gonna lose their shit. The election were one hell'uva interesting shitshow. And the salt and tears were overflowing. It was fucking beautiful.

All the garbage that originated on the Left or have been taken over by the Left and/or advocating for(SJW's, feminism, political correctness, the moronic notion of (((hate speech)))), ANTIFA and BLM and their supporters) are going to either die out in these next 8 years, or be reduced so much as to not even being noticable at any level or scale.


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 11, 2017)

I wonder if they realize these "protests" or whatever aren't changing anything.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 11, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> I wonder if they realize these "protests" or whatever aren't changing anything.


We need to organize a worldwide pointless protest of our own!

Hmm.. Ah yes! Topic is "Green is oppressive to blue! WE DEMAND BLUE GRASS!"


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 11, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> WE DEMAND BLUE GRASS!


I'm afraid you'll have to find something else to protest, mother nature has already won that battle.






We thought bluegrass was so cool so we even made a genre of music for it too.






To be on topic, it is just silly to protest Trump's presidency. There are far better things to do in a day than be unhappy with how the election went.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 11, 2017)

I don't know exactly what there protesting for.He himself said it's already settled and has no plans for repeal.


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 12, 2017)

_*Sigh*_ 

I'm so sick and tired of California....


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 12, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> I've tried having coffee ( or tea as the brits prefer it) , and it went as expected.
> 
> During my first year in uni, the majority of the people in my flat accommodation were against Trump. When the news was announced, they all started collectively loosing their crap " Oh my god get ready for WW3. I'm canceling my trip to the states. The majority of trump voters are from the deep south eww. He's not going down there I tell you." you know the usual drabble.  My dumbass thought it would be a good idea to have a discussion with them, how it wasn't going to be that bad, that trump wasn't going to control their ovaries, how he wasn't going to engage the whole free world in atomic warfare. They tried to convince me how "objectively" wrong I was, but they found out that their shtick wasn't going to happen; they left the kitchen and hid in their rooms. "Well, you're just (indistinct mutter)."
> 
> Typical lefty behavior.



i find that Americans tend to clump together in groups a lot of them didn't even know any of trumps policies and just claimed him to be this and that but couldn't actually cite anything or recall a quote pointing that out i also like the fact that trump has been nothing but supportive of the LBGT community he only dislikes some of the things trans people want 

they tried doing Anti trump protests in Australia but we were collectively like "look they're protesting something that has nothing to do with Australia as if our government could some how impeach him quickly everyone point and laugh!"


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 12, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i find that Americans tend to clump together in groups a lot of them didn't even know any of trumps policies and just claimed him to be this and that but couldn't actually cite anything or recall a quote pointing that out i also like the fact that trump has been nothing but supportive of the LBGT community he only dislikes some of the things trans people want
> 
> they tried doing Anti trump protests in Australia but we were collectively like "look they're protesting something that has nothing to do with Australia as if our government could some how impeach him quickly everyone point and laugh!"



Hahahaha...The same thing happened here in Canada too.
It seems to be the SJW way,whine and complain then declare victim status to try and get their way..
Glad to see a lot more people waking up to this BS narrative.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 12, 2017)

> (Please keep it civil. I don't want this thread to get locked.)





Yakamaru said:


> Bunch of whiny morons having nothing better to do.


I mean, come on.


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 12, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i find that Americans tend to clump together in groups a lot of them didn't even know any of trumps policies and just claimed him to be this and that but couldn't actually cite anything or recall a quote pointing that out i also like the fact that trump has been nothing but supportive of the LBGT community he only dislikes some of the things trans people want
> 
> they tried doing Anti trump protests in Australia but we were collectively like "look they're protesting something that has nothing to do with Australia as if our government could some how impeach him quickly everyone point and laugh!"



I know, right? It totally boggles my mind that citizens of other countries are apparently so worried about our politics, as if it affects them.

I have an extreme dislike for Justin Trudeau for example, and I see him and his gov't as extremely dangerous to Canada, being the globalist that he is. But you don't see me protesting for his removal, since he's ultimately not our problem to worry about, and I, as an American, haven't slightest ability to affect that situation whatsoever.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 12, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Hahahaha...The same thing happened here in Canada too.
> It seems to be the SJW way,whine and complain then declare victim status to try and get their way..
> Glad to see a lot more people waking up to this BS narrative.



i find Australia and Canada have more in common than America but that's probably only because we were born during the Empire and later the commonwealth
the far left are a problem here too particularly the wage gap and this "violence against women" narrative

first off the wage gap cannot exist here because we have a system called fair work and if you feel your being discriminated against/bullied at work you raise it with them and they will investigate no matter how minor it may seem at the peak of social justice fair work had a big disclaimer on their page saying "if you feel you are being discriminated against for your gender please ask male co workers how often they do over time and their average hours before coming to us" but it was taken down for being "sexist"

the other thing is this "violence against Women" the media here is trying to push this narrative like its an epidemic but the reality is domestic violence against women here not only is the lowest its ever been but its the lowest in the western world (or at least one of them) they also fail to mention that women only make up 60% of victims... also that men are X3 less likely to report abuse... also that Women abuse children more than men abuse children...

the world has been leftist for what 40-50 years now we're only just starting to swing over to the right because shits getting too retarded when you look at what is happening in England and France something it wrong particularly when the BBC fired all non essential white staff and only hired minorities and LBGT to the point where their government went "jesus christ cunt settle down you're a fleas dick away from discriminating against whites"

also doesn't Canada basically have a PC gestapo in one Provence?


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 12, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> I know, right? It totally boggles my mind that citizens of other countries are apparently so worried about our politics, as if it affects them.
> 
> I have an extreme dislike for Justin Trudeau for example, and I see him and his gov't as extremely dangerous to Canada. But you don't see me protesting for his removal, since he's ultimately not our problem to worry about.



Oh man do you have that right...
He's the biggest entitled POS we've ever fucking had in this country..
Their so out of touch that during the biggest recession we've had since the 80's,his wife demanded for more aids to look after her children...

http://www.cbc.ca/radio/thecurrent/...rks-debate-over-role-of-pm-s-spouse-1.3585480

What do you expect from a substitute Drama teacher (Justin Trudeau) born with a silver spoon up his ass that's never held a full time job.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 12, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i find Australia and Canada have more in common than America but that's probably only because we were born during the Empire and later the commonwealth
> the far left are a problem here too particularly the wage gap and this "violence against women" narrative
> 
> first off the wage gap cannot exist here because we have a system called fair work and if you feel your being discriminated against/bullied at work you raise it with them and they will investigate no matter how minor it may seem at the peak of social justice fair work had a big disclaimer on their page saying "if you feel you are being discriminated against for your gender please ask male co workers how often they do over time and their average hours before coming to us" but it was taken down for being "sexist"
> ...



That would be the RCMP,and there in all the Provinces!

Hear,hear when it comes to the underreported violence against men from women!
Speak out about it and your labeled a pussy/less then a man.

I have personal experience with such matters..A lot of undiagnosed narcissistic personality disorder women out there abuse their men that go untold and unheard..

Not to say violence against women should ever be tolerated (it shouldn't!!!!),but when a women puts a knife to you because she's mad at you for something arbitrary it's A'ok as far as this systems concerned..


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 12, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> I have personal experience with such matters..A lot of undiagnosed narcissistic personality disorder women out there abuse their men that go untold and unheard..



i was in abusive relationship's/taken advantage but didn't see it until years after it ended and others pointed it to me because it was so ingrained into me that "women can abuse men" now i'm more hesitant around girls and inherently kind of don't trust them particularly when it comes to money after it almost happened again there was this one girl who i was seeing some one told her my only two living family (excluding sister) are wealthy and she kept pressing me about it and asking if i could ask them for money so she could pay debts even though i told her that they don't even give me money and that they cut me off at 16 so i'd get a job to learn to value money and become self reliant but she kept pushing it

any way it got to the point where she started saying "think of the life we'll have when they're gone we wont have to work!" and i'm just thinking "are you fucking serious right now? i'm an orphan with two grandparents and you're talking about how great life will be when essentially my entire family is dead?   

i don't get people you really think even if we did marry or what ever i wouldn't protect my assets? any way... its made me reluctant to really date again maybe i just attract the wrong girls but ive not had good experiences and just get hurt a lot


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 12, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i find Australia and Canada have more in common than America but that's probably only because we were born during the Empire and later the commonwealth



We're children of the British Empire too, if you go back far enough. Our constitution is even based on the principles of English common law (and I think that this is probably the single greatest legacy bequeathed to us by the British). And we do have a fair amount of shared history and culture as well. Because of that, in some way, I've always considered us all to have a certain enduring link with one-another. Most Americans don't know this, but our Revolutionary War originally started out as a rebellion to assert our rights, as English citizens, under the English bill of rights. When the war started in 1775, nobody in the colonies was really thinking about the idea of becoming our own sovereign nation, until Thomas Paine came along and made the case for it in his popular pamphlet "Common Sense". Only then did people really start to take to the idea that we should break with the mother country and become independent. Had it not been for that, we would probably still be subjects of the crown today.



> ...the far left are a problem here too particularly the wage gap and this "violence against women" narrative...



They're a problem everywhere in the western world.



> the world has been leftist for what 40-50 years now we're only just starting to swing over to the right because shits getting too retarded when you look at what is happening in England and France something it wrong particularly when the BBC fired all non essential white staff and only hired minorities and LBGT to the point where their government went "jesus christ cunt settle down you're a fleas dick away from discriminating against whites"



Paul Joseph Watson made exactly that same point in this video, and explained it pretty well too, I think:








> also doesn't Canada basically have a PC gestapo in one Provence?



Not sure. Ramjet might be able to tell you. I do know that they have and enforce "hate speech laws", though. Thank God we don't have that here. For now, anyway. But still, we have the same conditions that spawned that idiocy elsewhere, they just aren't as advanced here, which I'm sure is because a very large segment of the American population has always been bitterly hostile to them.


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 12, 2017)

Lmao, what is trump gonna do? Also i would like to see some proof of ill will


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 12, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Lmao, what is trump gonna do? Also i would like to see some proof of ill will


I think the worst he'll really do is waist our tax dollars on golf and staying at his own resorts. (fwiw i'm not a fan of hillary either)


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Thoughts on the topic?


i don't want to get into anything, mostly because i don't have the time to invest in any more stress.
Though, i can say that while i don't agree with everything President Trump is doing/has done, i still understand that he and his team are doing things _with reasons in mind_. it's not the blind dart throwing that the media would like you to believe. Unfortunately most of the disagreements i read, see and hear against this or that are surface reasons _just to disagree_ with his administration. Just look at the recent "Trump takes two scoops of icecream" bullshit. That isn't to say that Trump didn't do the same thing with Obama; finding things to compliant about for the sake of complaining. if you want to disagree with the guy, that's fine, but rather than pissing all over the administration and falling back on childish insults to make your "point", why not share some alternatives and explain them for a change. Not for laughs, not for clicks, not for cred and not to bandwagon.

if the ship is sinking, quit bitching about the captain and grab a bucket!

Echo-chambers are wholly unhealthy, for you, your ideas, your country and the rest of humanity. Take the time to _listen_ to the opposing side. With that in mind, conduct your discourse with some amount of grace. Be polite. Don't demonize somebody or their views just because they're different. Quit falling back on ad hominems. Stop associating dissenting opinion with the worst things you can possibly imagine (ie: Nazis). Find some common ground with your fellow American instead of trying to divide. Stomping around the street crying "Nazi" is hyperbolic. Real criticism is _constructive_. The (loudest, mainstream) majority of anti-Trump isn't helpful; _it's whining_ and it's destructive.

if you really want to help, sit down with an individual and take some time to listen.

Slightly off topic: *Everybody* could learn a thing or two from this beautiful man.


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 12, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> I think the worst he'll really do is waist our tax dollars on golf and staying at his own resorts. (fwiw i'm not a fan of hillary either)


Im just wondering what hes going to do the LGBT community since theres gonna be a march


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 12, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> We're children of the British Empire too,


wrong! you're filthy heretics and traitors tempted by the powers of chaos nah im joking


Shane McNair said:


> Most Americans don't know this, but our Revolutionary War originally started out as a rebellion to assert our rights, as English citizens, under the English bill of rights.


look realistically you would have had Independence without conflict king George was actually very supportive of giving Independence (albeit on his terms) but he didn't have the absolute power to give it to you it was being held up with red tape it was a mix of the impatience of the 13 colones and France that spurred it on and the issue of how long it took for letters and information to cross the oceans the revolutionary war was really a proxy war between France and England

but as a bonus for Australia we pretty much got Independence by just asking England tried to become tyrannical but the Royal Marines stationed here many of them vets of the revolution pretty much said "no we're not doing this again..." and refused to carry out orders one regiment even stormed a governors estate and arrested him for treason against the people (not the crown which is important) 


Shane McNair said:


> nd we do have a fair amount of shared history and culture as well. Because of that, in some way, I've always considered us all to have a certain enduring link with one-another.


you do have a shared history with England but Australia and Canada are different they were untamed wilderness that bred hearty people (there's still areas of Australia today that man has never set foot in) Australia was also very much English till only like 100 years ago 

a lot of Australian inventions like the tank and battles from WW1 are attributed to England simply because Australia was not really its own country yet it was just an independent state of England

(taken out due to being too rambly and off topic)



Shane McNair said:


> Not sure. Ramjet might be able to tell you.


yeah he said that its in all provinces


----------



## Sagt (Jun 12, 2017)

Sorry to intrude on this circle jerk, but I thought I'd mention a few things:

You guys do realise that some of you are being just a bit disingenuous, right? It's not like every Trump supporter is totally innocent in regards to ad hominems, echo chambers, extreme ideology and violence. I mean, even* in this thread* I see ad hominems_, _so there's clearly some double standards going on.

I tend to have trouble getting along with new conservatives because their more vocal arguments so often rely on little nuance, half-truths and are expressed as if the world is some sort of zero-sum game (especially when talking about immigration or trade). Like sure, I can agree left-wing populism has been bad in many cases, but do you want to admit that perhaps there is also right-wing populism which has gone down a pretty bad route too? Or that reactionaries and status quo warriors aren't really much better than social justice warriors? Maybe even that there are some good points made by feminists (of which plenty aren't radical), like how there is a 5% discrepancy between wages of males and females unexplained for by occupation differences and how subtle gender biases and cultural influences affect men and women? Or that BLM is agreeable in some areas and they have been involved in many peaceful protests, some even being dedicated to discouraging hate towards police, shows that they aren't some terrorist organisation? Perhaps that hate crimes/groups being on a dramatic rise, as reported by organisations dedicated to recording this, is bad and should not be ignored? I'm going on a tangent here.

Another problem are the commentators who are so frequently followed, like the so called skeptics on Youtube. They claim to care about reason and to find the truth, but in practice they seem to look for the very worst arguments to talk about so that they can push out a certain agenda. Though when they do choose to make arguments against someone other than the 20-year-old-radical-feminist-who-said-that-straight-people-should-die-and-that-all-white-people-are-racist types, they stoop down to tactics associated with SJWs. Also, a bit of research reveals that many of these skeptics, like Paul Joseph Watson and Sargon of Akkad, are conspiracy theorists, which makes me doubt their credibility a lot.

Anyways, it's kind of weird to see how far populism has been normalised in the past couple of years, left-wing and right-wing.

-Just some libtard cuck




fallout19980 said:


> Typical lefty behavior.


:/



PlusThirtyOne said:


> Just look at the recent "Trump takes two scoops of icecream" bullshit


To be fair, this happened to Obama too. (See: Obama chews gum or dijon mustard)



PlusThirtyOne said:


>


Thanks for showing the video - it was actually interesting. I think there is definitely merit in what he was doing in the sense that he's humanising these guys, which is kind of good since they often don't deserve to be treated as some evil monsters and it could help them to perhaps change their views. That said, this is some pretty fantastic PR for the KKK. "Look, we aren't racist, we have a black friend. Just ignore our historical significance to racially charged killings, our white supremacy ideology and our zionist conspiracies"


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 12, 2017)

I feel like this is relvant enough to leave here.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 12, 2017)

Lcs said:


> like how there is a 5% discrepancy between wages of males and females unexplained for by occupation differences and how subtle gender biases and cultural influences affect men and women?



sources for both please and from a reputable report not some huffing ton post article or a study conducted by "The university of feminism" also do i even need to point out that a lot of prominent Feminists are being red pilled as of late? also i think you'll find that these probably are explained because these studies often compare similar roles 

for example military they would just say "soldier" however the reality is a female truck driver is going to earn less than an Infantry soldier even more so when you take into account hazard pay field pay allowances etc etc 

im sorry but when you have prominent financial papers/magazines like business insider forbs and time saying that the wage gap is a myth and 90% of the population saying the same then one of these things is not like the other 



Lcs said:


> but do you want to admit that perhaps there is also right-wing populism which has gone down a pretty bad route too?


you already admitted that you're "Just some libtard cuck" however i think you're ignoring why people have gone to the right its because PC culture and leftist ideals have gone too far to the point where its saying "no fuck what you want you're going to bend over for 0.00000000000000001% of the population and you're going to be fuckin stoked about it too"


Lcs said:


> Or that BLM is agreeable in some areas and they have been involved in many peaceful protests,


i was on an exercise with Marines they were talking about one of the black kids that got shot and they were saying how he must have done something to warrant that kind of reaction we were confused because we told them on our news they showed footage of him robbing a store at gun point only 5 minutes before the shooting they told as that the US media never played that footage and just said he was "suspected"

as for your second point "well there's a couple terrorist members that don't agree with the majority so #NotAllTerrorists"


Lcs said:


> like the so called skeptics on Youtube.


this is more of a nitpick but you can't just say something like "so called skeptics" they either are or aren't


Lcs said:


> Paul Joseph Watson


Watson is borderline right wing nutjob



Lcs said:


> Also, a bit of research reveals that many of these skeptics, like Paul Joseph Watson and Sargon of Akkad, are conspiracy theorists, which makes me doubt their credibility a lot.


at what point has Sargon ever made a conspiracy theory? i just think you don't get his sarcasm/humor i stopped watching Sargon after the decline of SJWs and yet he kept talking about them as if they were still a major threat however he always provides sources and articles usually from government bodies on what he's talking about e.g if he's talking about the 1 in 3 rape thing he'll provide an FBI report showing its false if he's talking about refugees not committing crime he'll link police reports/statistics showing they are


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 12, 2017)

A wage gap????In 2017????Hahahahaha.

In Canada if an employer is caught paying a female doing the same job for less it's a HUGE HUGE fine..That's what labor laws are for..

BTW I don't think even one of us said all Trump supporters are great and incapable of being a dick.
I'm sure there's all types on the Trump train.From the honest,to kind hearted,to dickhead,to outright criminal..Kinda just like everyone else.

What I will call out is the overwhelming majority of violence protests being perpetrated by the Left,which the MSM seems to love instigating.
Just seems like a bunch of millennial snowflake retards too lazy to work and expect the rest of the world to carry their weight.

Is there real problems with not enough good full time jobs out there,yes absolutely!!
I didn't see Obama do anything for that though,other then bail out the banks more like Bush did.


----------



## AustinB (Jun 12, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Sorry to intrude on this circle jerk, but I thought I'd mention a few things:
> 
> You guys do realise that some of you are being just a bit disingenuous, right? It's not like every Trump supporter is totally innocent in regards to ad hominems, echo chambers, extreme ideology and violence. I mean, even* in this thread* I see ad hominems_, _so there's clearly some double standards going on.
> 
> ...


The only thing I disagree with this is the wage gap. Men get paid more than Women because they do more work, take less sick days, and will take on more risky jobs than Women. Refer to this video.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 12, 2017)

honestly i think its great that people do these protests...its much better than sitting around doing nothing. And the article itself stated that these protests are to gain further support for the LGBT community...only 2 specific people in that article were stating its a protest against trump. Many people in the LGBT community have been negatively impacted due to current political issues...and while trump personally did not affect some of this community...the supporters (some) took it as an allowance to spread hate against them. I've seen countless hate from trump supports for the LGBT community...and despite the idea that these protests are "useless"...fact is they're not...they push many people, like myself, to be more productive in their community and encourage educational decisions and better management..do not commit fallacies by assuming that since a small amount of people in a group are trash, the entire group is trash...fallacy of hasty generalization
I think i might attend this protest actually if i can make it


----------



## Sagt (Jun 12, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> sources for both please and from a reputable report not some huffing ton post article or a study conducted by "The university of feminism" also do i even need to point out that a lot of prominent Feminists are being red pilled as of late?


To add onto what I wrote earlier, there isn't much evidence to suggest that it's due to direct discrimination (though there could be some, though probably only unsubstantial amounts), but I do think that indirect discrimination in the form subtle gender biases are at play and that there are problems relating to women experiencing a loss of income growth when they try to get back into employment as a result of motherhood. These could explain the currently 'unexplained' gap between males and females when variables like occupation are kept constant.

Subtle Gender Biases
Gap persists even after taking into account hours worked, skill levels and occupations
Occupation is biggest factor, but there is an unexplained gap
Again, occupation is biggest factor, but there is an unexplained gap
Unexplained gap




GreenZone said:


> you already admitted that you're "Just some libtard cuck" however i think you're ignoring why people have gone to the right its because PC culture and leftist ideals have gone too far to the point where its saying "no fuck what you want you're going to bend over for 0.00000000000000001% of the population and you're going to be fuckin stoked about it too"


That seems more like speculation. If I were to throw in my guess, I would say social unrest caused by immigration, the 2008 recession and a very divisive political climate are to blame.



GreenZone said:


> i was on an exercise with Marines they were talking about one of the black kids that got shot and they were saying how he must have done something to warrant that kind of reaction we were confused because we told them on our news they showed footage of him robbing a store at gun point only 5 minutes before the shooting they told as that the US media never played that footage and just said he was "suspected"
> 
> as for your second point "well there's a couple terrorist members that don't agree with the majority so #NotAllTerrorists"


Honestly, some members of that group really shouldn't be there and I'm not going to pretend they're always right, but that said, I do still think they definitely do have real concerns. There are a lot of cases of police brutality, for instance Oscar Grant or Walter Harvin, and many cases go unreported. Look up a guy called Amadou Diallo or watch the beginning of this video. Also, despite African Americans having comparable rates of drug consumption to white Americans, they are arrested, prosecuted and incarcerated at significantly higher rates for the same crime. 

There probably are some people who do use the group's name for other more sinister purposes, but it comes off as disingenuous when I see people call BLM a terrorist organisation or whatever. It's also unfortunate when riots do happen since gives rounds for critics to fire at them in order to delegitimize their actual concerns.



GreenZone said:


> this is more of a nitpick but you can't just say something like "so called skeptics" they either are or aren't


I mean, they call themselves skeptics, which is why I said that. Not really nitpicking since these guys are pretty mainstream with that kind of crowd.



GreenZone said:


> Watson is borderline right wing nutjob


Yay, we agree on something.




GreenZone said:


> at what point has Sargon ever made a conspiracy theory? i just think you don't get his sarcasm/humor i stopped watching Sargon after the decline of SJWs and yet he kept talking about them as if they were still a major threat however he always provides sources and articles usually from government bodies on what he's talking about e.g if he's talking about the 1 in 3 rape thing he'll provide an FBI report showing its false if he's talking about refugees not committing crime he'll link police reports/statistics showing they are


He's a 9/11 truther, he believed claims that there was widespread voter fraud in the US elections and he gave legitimacy to a theory about Hitler faking his suicide and living in Argentina based on an article by the FBI that he misread.



AustinB said:


> The only thing I disagree with this is the wage gap. Men get paid more than Women because they do more work, take less sick days, and will take on more risky jobs than Women. Refer to this video.


The thing I mentioned is under the assumption that occupational differences are controlled as a variable and that it's an unexplained gap. I understand that it's often mischaracterized by some as if there's a major level of discrimination taking place, which I don't buy into, but I think that there is something to be said about the effects of women's prospects of gaining higher levels of wage growth in light of the effects of motherhood and subtle gender biases. Similarly, I think that cultural influences have an affect on what occupations women choose, of which tend to be lower pay.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 12, 2017)

One of my main distrusts when it comes to Trump is his defunding the EPA and cutting regulations on the dumping of toxic materials into our water sources.  Which is something that has the capacity to eff us all in the end.  But i'm not 100% sure if that's gone through yet or not. I know it'll be hard for him to get the 'crazier' stuff passed though the senate and the house, even some republicans are blocking him.  Yay for checks and ballences


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 12, 2017)

Also have to give a big hand to my country for having an 'election' where both the main candidates are / where under federal investigation lolol. Brings new meaning to "Giant Douche vs Turd Sammich" xD


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 12, 2017)

*eats popcorn*


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 12, 2017)

Lcs said:


> To add onto what I wrote earlier, there isn't much evidence to suggest that it's due to direct discrimination (though there could be some, though probably only unsubstantial amounts), but I do think that indirect discrimination in the form subtle gender biases are at play and that there are problems relating to women experiencing a loss of income growth when they try to get back into employment as a result of motherhood. These could explain the currently 'unexplained' gap between males and females when variables like occupation are kept constant.




i would say that's more of a shitty system of your country what happens here is employers can't fire mothers taking maternity leave and they still have to pay them 

that being said i don't agree with that and you can't expect some one like a stock broker to take 12-18 months leave and then come back and be at the top of their game as for the things linked i don't have a lot of time to go through all of them but from what ive seen the first one is almost a decade old and not valid second one is the scholar version of "screw flanders screw flander screw flanders" it just repeats its self over and over third one should be disregarded as its made by an employment agency and ive not read the gender bias thing 


Lcs said:


> That seems more like speculation. If I were to throw in my guess, I would say social unrest caused by immigration, the 2008 recession and a very divisive political climate are to blame.


incorrect Australia never had the recession we don't let refugees and the government has admitted that immigration has gotten out of hand yet we're still starting to tilt to the right 


Lcs said:


> There are a lot of cases of police brutality, for instance Oscar Grant or Walter Harvin, and many cases go unreported.


look i can't speak for US cops but from friends i know in the police force and things ive gained from doing peacekeeping/policing something you need to realize is that there is no real racial profiling you pick up subtle body language hints as time goes on you know who's nervous you know who's questionable but trying to play it cool and you know who's committed a crime  



Lcs said:


> He's a 9/11 truther, he believed claims that there was widespread voter fraud in the US elections and he gave legitimacy to a theory about Hitler faking his suicide and living in Argentina based on an article by the FBI that he misread.


 ok you don't get pommy sarcasm... Australia is the same you just say something how you normally would the key to realizing its sarcasm is how well you know the person and if you feel they're saying something they normally wouldn't or outlandish


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 12, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> *eats popcorn*



i had a gif for such an occasion but i've lost it 

i'm... sorry...


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 12, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i had a gif for such an occasion but i've lost it
> 
> i'm... sorry...


shame...
SHAME!


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 12, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> shame...
> SHAME!








now who am the shame now!?!11?!?1


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## GreenZone (Jun 13, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


>



this thread is about popcorn eating now


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 13, 2017)

Certainly beats arguing with liberals all day


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 13, 2017)

its funny cause admins are going to yell at us


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 13, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> its funny cause admins are going to yell at us




I say let them eat popcorn


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 13, 2017)

Depending on which admin sees it first, it will be steered to either direction or just be locked XD


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## GreenZone (Jun 13, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Depending on which admin sees it first, it will be steered to either direction or just be locked XD



either way this thread was kind of pointless to begin with


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 13, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> either way this thread was kind of pointless to begin with


Absolutely man


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


>


This video is pure awesome. Love the part with BLM members. 

On a more ontopic thing:

"We are for love and tolerance. We actively fight against intolerance, racism, bigotry and hatred. Oh, and fascism." 
_actively engages in intolerance, racism, bigotry and hatred towards Conservatives, white people, straight people and anyone disagreeing with us_
"Why won't you listen, you racist bigotred fascists?!"
^ Basically how it goes currently with Regressive Liberals. You can't even get half your point across before they rudely interrupt while you're in the middle of a sentence. And I HATE people who interrupt me while I am talking.

Personally I am not interested in talking with someone who brings their feelings to a discussion. You leave your feelings behind. This is a discussion, not a dramatic opera.

They should hit up the dictionary definition of 
1. Fascism
2. Bigotry
3. Racism
4. Intolerance
5. Cognitive dissonance
6. Intellectual dishonesty
7. Thin-skinned

Would be fun to see if any Regressive Liberals actually recognized themselves in those definitions, and the following(and hilarious) reactions.

These protests are useless and a waste of time. Here are some things you can ACTUALLY do that is NOT pointless:

Go protest against Sharia law. Sharia law goes against the vast majority of Western values, and devalues women, LGBT people and anyone not following the doctrine of Sharia. Go read the Quran so you can actually get an idea of what I am talking about.
Go protest for women's rights in Saudi Arabia and/or any other Islamic country. 
Go protest for LGBT rights for/in Vietnam. 
Go advocate for equality of opportunity and equity between the two genders. 
Advocate and march for freedom of speech, even if you disagree with what people have to say.
Petition your country officials/MEP/State officials/governor/mayor on removing labels from bathrooms, so people can take go where ever the hell they want. Or people will simply have to shut up, deal with it and either go to the bathroom their genitals equate, or wait until they can get home.
Advocate and march for proper integration and immigration policies and laws.
Stand next to someone you know you disagree with, and fight against racism, bigotry, sexism and hatred. If you are incapable of standing next to someone whose political/political affiliations and/or other views you disagree with, YOU are the problem, not them.

We're not going to get along if one side in particular have a lot of people that are hypocrites, and are not interested in even listening, let alone have a sensible discussion. Yes Left, I am looking at you. You're going to have to do something about the loud-mouthed morons, or they will end up representing you. If you don't want them representing you, stand up and speak up. 

That said, there are also a lot of sensible people on the Left: Dave Rubin, Kraut and Tea,  to name two such individuals.





Because this thread severely lacks Milo Yiannopoulos: A gay Conservative Catholic with a thing for large blacks. :3


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 13, 2017)

I think you know the real reason pretty much everyone hates Milo.   
What if I were to tell you the 'left wing' and the 'right wing' are both attached to the same shitbird :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> shitbird


... A pidgeon? Well, would describe the word perfectly. They shit everywhere. Hats, people, statues. ESPECIALLY cars. Saw a car being almost white due to pidgeon crap. Must've been fun cleaning it..


----------



## Sagt (Jun 13, 2017)

Lots of popcorn eating in this thread.



GreenZone said:


> i would say that's more of a shitty system of your country what happens here is employers can't fire mothers taking maternity leave and they still have to pay them
> 
> that being said i don't agree with that and you can't expect some one like a stock broker to take 12-18 months leave and then come back and be at the top of their game as for the things linked i don't have a lot of time to go through all of them but from what ive seen the first one is almost a decade old and not valid second one is the scholar version of "screw flanders screw flander screw flanders" it just repeats its self over and over third one should be disregarded as its made by an employment agency and ive not read the gender bias thing


I find it hard to believe that none of those sources were up to your standard. Nonetheless, the unexplained gap is pretty well recorded and this Financial Times article goes over it. 

Anyways, one of things that I should clarify is that I was talking about a pay gap rather than a wage gap, which is an important distinction. The gender pay gap is often very oversimplified and mischaracterised, and wrongly used synonymously with a wage gap. That said, I think the supposed wage gap statistics (something along the lines of "women earn 70c for every $1 of what a men earns") are misleading because they do not add controls for many factors, like occupational differences, of which women tend to choose lower paid jobs - in that sense a wage gap is a myth. However, there is a well recorded pay gap, which varies by study of about 5-20% according to economists, between females and their male counterparts when many known factors like occupation and skill level are controlled. They often attribute it to discrimination and work place bias. Then there are also effects from gender bias, motherhood and cultural influences which affect opportunity and choice. 

Anyways, I don't really have the time to make a lengthy involved post, so if you don't mind, I'll link you some insight from someone on an opinion/question site where they explain why they are confident that there are problems which should be adressed: 



Spoiler: Gender pay gap



What evidence is there of a gender pay gap? What are the causes and possible solutions?

I like the responses by Gayle Laakmann McDowell and Matt Sutton






GreenZone said:


> incorrect Australia never had the recession we don't let refugees and the government has admitted that immigration has gotten out of hand yet we're still starting to tilt to the right


I don't follow Australian politics, so I can't really comment about whether there is currently political tension related to immigration, though I'll give you the benefit of doubt. (I am aware that they are very strict on immigration though and that they have a controversial policy of turning back boats of migrants and bringing them to islands outside of Australia) Anyways, while immigration may not necessarily be a big reason for Australia, I think it's pretty much indisputable that it's a reason for a fuckload of other countries - you don't get candidates like Geert Wilders and Marine Le Pen, whos campaigns were based around immigration, because of something petty like 'PC culture'. You're probably correct to some extent about right-wingers being pushed further right due to left-wingers, but I think that's true both ways. Anyways, I think that the long-lasting effects of the 2008 recession is pretty relevant information too though.

Kind of irrelevant to what I mentioned above, but on the topic of 'PC culture', you should have a look at this video. You'd probably be able to find a lot of common ground.


GreenZone said:


> look i can't speak for US cops but from friends i know in the police force and things ive gained from doing peacekeeping/policing something you need to realize is that there is no real racial profiling you pick up subtle body language hints as time goes on you know who's nervous you know who's questionable but trying to play it cool and you know who's committed a crime


Then why are African Americans given different rates of prosecution, arrests and incarcerations for drug consumption than white Americans despite them having similar rates of consumption? I don't think that ignoring racial disparities in the justice system is a good idea. 



GreenZone said:


> ok you don't get pommy sarcasm... Australia is the same you just say something how you normally would the key to realizing its sarcasm is how well you know the person and if you feel they're saying something they normally wouldn't or outlandish


I think I'm generally pretty good at detecting sarcasm, so I doubt it. Also, I live in the UK, so you're probably wrong that I "don't get pommy sarcasm". 

He has said a couple of times on Twitter that he doesn't believe two planes can knock down three buildings and about two years ago he was a lot more intense on the 9/11 truth theory. Kind of recently he made a video on his second channel to justify himself where he moderated himself out and just said that he was skeptical of the attacks and that his views were changed because of a Youtube video that he watched (lol) showing steel beams bending under high heats. However, he didn't address his Twitter comments in his Youtube video. 



Spoiler: Messages





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869210379016167425






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869170153711448064



Then there's the Hitler Argentina thing where he posted an article a couple years ago by the FBI mentioning reports of sightings of Hitler in Argentina. Sargon misreads this and titles his post "Hitler lived out his days in South America after faking his suicide, according to the FBI." He was called out for this recently and yet in response said that it's probably true. 

His side of the story where he moderates himself a lot, but doesn't clarify fully while still suggesting that the Hitler theory was probably true: 



Spoiler: His side of story











Then there's also the times where he legitimised the 'widespread voting fraud' theories from the last election.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 13, 2017)

hush now LCS we have decided this thread is stupid and about eating popcorn now


----------



## Sagt (Jun 13, 2017)

K


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 13, 2017)

Thread's sum:
The person is smart (sometimes). People are slow to think, quick to act and generally just plain stupid.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes!!More popcorn!!!










To the OP of this thread...Sorry,not sorry


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 13, 2017)

Lcs said:


> K




i wish this is how all wars ended


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 13, 2017)

This thread has taught me one valuable lesson. Never buy butterless popcorn. READ BEFORE YOU BUY


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> This thread has taught me one valuable lesson. Never buy butterless popcorn. READ BEFORE YOU BUY


I can't believe you don't have butter!


----------



## Saylor (Jun 13, 2017)

Here is my two cents... Yes, the world used to be a racist place. The KKK used to hang black people from trees. Jews did get thrown into ovens. Gays used to be beaten and killed like pigs. But, the key word I'm saying here is that this used to happen....at least in first world countries. But, does that mean it still happens in your life? No. So, where does the need for a "protest" come from? Hmmm.. Well, after watching the protests that have happened over the past few months, all I can see is that it stems from a bunch of whiny brats who never learned the word "No". No, the person you wanted to be president did not get elected. No, you do not get a participation trophy just for showing up. So, let's talk about facts now. "All straight white men are homophobic racists": Ummm, no. Come back and argue after you grow a brain. "All white people are privileged because they are white": please refer to my previous response. "Homosexuals are being tortured and bullied because they are gay": Last time I checked, that doesn't happen in civilized countries. But, if you really want to go find a problem, go to Syria and stand toe to toe with ISIS as they shoot their RPGs off at you. "Donald Trump is a racist bigot who is also a mysoginist": No. You just believe all the crap a very politically biased media tries to ram down your throat. Does it comfort you to know that half of CNN's stories about Donald Trump's "scandals" have all been proven to be completely made up? No? Didn't think so. So, what is the point of being a social justice warrior? Well, if you like jumping down people's throats for almost no reason such as saying something only slightly cross, then it's a group that is perfect for you. If you believe in a world of free speech where you can say anything you want to and others can respond verbally to you in any way they want to, then being a social justice warrior is not for you. The common thing I have seen from Social Justice Warriors is the lack of support for free speech. They claim they support free speech, but what they really mean is "free speech except 'hate speech." When the term "hate speech" can now be defined as anything as loose as saying "Your dress is purple" or if you simply make eye contact with someone. But wait, this whole post is giving you PTSD, right? Wrong, that's just you being a whiny little b*tch. Want to know what PTSD really is? Try being a special forces veteran who had to sneak into a General's house and kill the General's entire family including kids with a knife while they are sleeping. Try going to Baghdad in an armored convoy when your CO orders you to used children forming a blockade as a speedbump. That shit is PTSD, not some off putting feeling you get from when someone talks to you.... I see no logic from Social Justice warriors on both a collective scale and an individual personal level. They are just clueless and want to whine about something that isn't even a problem anymore. If they'd just learn to shut up and live like the rest of the world instead of making everyone's lives a whole lot more miserable because we have to put up with their crap, maybe the world would be a better place. I say this because I believe in a world where I have a freedom to speak my opinion without legal consequences. If social justice warriors had their way, you wouldn't be able to say anything without being thrown in jail.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 13, 2017)

Saylor said:


> Here is my two cents... Yes, the world used to be a racist place. The KKK used to hang black people from trees. Jews did get thrown into ovens. Gays used to be beaten and killed like pigs. But, the key word I'm saying here is that this used to happen....at least in first world countries. But, does that mean it still happens in your life? No. So, where does the need for a "protest" come from? Hmmm.. Well, after watching the protests that have happened over the past few months, all I can see is that it stems from a bunch of whiny brats who never learned the word "No". No, the person you wanted to be president did not get elected. No, you do not get a participation trophy just for showing up. So, let's talk about facts now. "All straight white men are homophobic racists": Ummm, no. Come back and argue after you grow a brain. "All white people are privileged because they are white": please refer to my previous response. "Homosexuals are being tortured and bullied because they are gay": Last time I checked, that doesn't happen in civilized countries. But, if you really want to go find a problem, go to Syria and stand toe to toe with ISIS as they shoot their RPGs off at you. "Donald Trump is a racist bigot who is also a mysoginist": No. You just believe all the crap a very politically biased media tries to ram down your throat. Does it comfort you to know that half of CNN's stories about Donald Trump's "scandals" have all been proven to be completely made up? No? Didn't think so. So, what is the point of being a social justice warrior? Well, if you like jumping down people's throats for almost no reason such as saying something only slightly cross, then it's a group that is perfect for you. If you believe in a world of free speech where you can say anything you want to and others can respond verbally to you in any way they want to, then being a social justice warrior is not for you. The common thing I have seen from Social Justice Warriors is the lack of support for free speech. They claim they support free speech, but what they really mean is "free speech except 'hate speech." When the term "hate speech" can now be defined as anything as loose as saying "Your dress is purple" or if you simply make eye contact with someone. But wait, this whole post is giving you PTSD, right? Wrong, that's just you being a whiny little b*tch. Want to know what PTSD really is? Try being a special forces veteran who had to sneak into a General's house and kill the General's entire family including kids with a knife while they are sleeping. Try going to Baghdad in an armored convoy when your CO orders you to used children forming a blockade as a speedbump. That shit is PTSD, not some off putting feeling you get from when someone talks to you.... I see no logic from Social Justice warriors on both a collective scale and an individual personal level. They are just clueless and want to whine about something that isn't even a problem anymore. If they'd just learn to shut up and live like the rest of the world instead of making everyone's lives a whole lot more miserable because we have to put up with their crap, maybe the world would be a better place. I say this because I believe in a world where I have a freedom to speak my opinion without legal consequences. If social justice warriors had their way, you wouldn't be able to say anything without being thrown in jail.




Wow!!!!!!
I wish I could have said it better myself,but honestly I failed.
You nailed it..


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 13, 2017)

@Saylor I haven't seen you on this forum in a while...


----------



## Saylor (Jun 13, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> @Saylor I haven't seen you on this forum in a while...



I haven't been here in a while. But, I check in from time to time


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 13, 2017)

I remember when Harvey Milk was killed. I'm old. Those that fail to heed the lessons of history are doomed to repeat those same mistakes. Ad infinitum.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 13, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> I remember when Harvey Milk was killed. I'm old. Those that fail to heed the lessons of history are doomed to repeat those same mistakes. Ad infinitum.



except no one kills gays now....


Saylor said:


> "All straight white men are homophobic racists"



ive been called homophobic for saying i was straight when a gay dude asked me out once


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> except no one kills gays now....
> 
> 
> ive been called homophobic for saying i was straight when a gay dude asked me out once


Looks at your 'nobody kills gays now statement'...........looks at Chechnya and what they are currently doing............


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Looks at your 'nobody kills gays now statement'...........looks at Chechnya and what they are currently doing............


 im talking about America/UK/Australia/Canada


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

@Saylor  While you are semi right............The KKK is strill pretty active in the US. While it may not be as rampant as it was in the past, things like didn't just poof away.  The thing that pisses me off about SJW's is they prefer to complain about things vs actually coming up with and implimenting ways to change things.  I like the analogy "social justice advocate : see's place with no wheel chair ramps........builds some ramps....sjw on same topic : makes a sign and hells at everyone with working legs"


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> im talking about America/UK/Australia/Canada


Then you might want to clearify that. Blanket statements rarely work out. Though I'm sure with any ammount of google searching you would find people in those areas US / UK / AU / CA that have been killed just for being gay. Tollerance is just a thin vaneer still really.  At least from what I've seen.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Then you might want to clearify that. Blanket statements rarely work out. Though I'm sure with any ammount of google searching you would find people in those areas US / UK / AU / CA that have been killed just for being gay. Tollerance is just a thin vaneer still really.  At least from what I've seen.



oh my god i can't do this anymore im not talking on political threads anymore


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

That reply wasn't political, it was common sense xD


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> oh my god i can't do this anymore im not talking on political threads anymore


Isn't leaving a thread because someone disagreed with you something you say 'leftists' do  :V  (sorry had to it was too funny to pass up)


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> im talking about America/UK/Australia/Canada


Here you go the very first one on the list is from the UK  https://76crimes.com/100s-die-in-homophobic-anti-gay-attacks-statistics-updates/

Instead of getting upset that someone pointed out that killings like that still happen.....wouldn't it be more prudent to be upset that those things are actually still happening in what we consider the 'civilized world'                                                                         We are all human, what goes on between consenting adults behind closed doors shouldn't concern you.  But we shouldn't we all be conceared when we see that shit happening to our fellow humans?? Fuck the left, fuck the right, fuck politics in general. When did 'look out for your fellow human' turn into lets deny this happens ?


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Here you go the very first one on the list is from the UK  https://76crimes.com/100s-die-in-homophobic-anti-gay-attacks-statistics-updates/
> 
> Instead of getting upset that someone pointed out that killings like that still happen.....wouldn't it be more prudent to be upset that those things are actually still happening in what we consider the 'civilized world'                                                                         We are all human, what goes on between consenting adults behind closed doors shouldn't concern you.  But we shouldn't we all be conceared when we see that shit happening to our fellow humans?? Fuck the left, fuck the right, fuck politics in general. When did 'look out for your fellow human' turn into lets deny this happens ?



dude you're talking about a handful of gays and citing some website that looks like it came from web 1.0 no gays are not killed en-mass being gay is not illegal they have rights stop looking for shitty fucking things to nitpick 

be thankful you live in this day and age when oppression is "not using the correct pronoun" i mean for fuck sakes during the middle ages conflicts lasted so long that kingdoms forced their subjects to have kids so they could bolster their Armies imagine having a kid knowing that their sole reason in life was to die in a far off mystical land fighting for your sky daddy 

i don't wan't to talk on these threads anymore because it doesn't matter what anyone says people are just going to try and make it look like we're still in Nazi Germany or Feudal England


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Here you go the very first one on the list is from the UK  https://76crimes.com/100s-die-in-homophobic-anti-gay-attacks-statistics-updates/
> 
> Instead of getting upset that someone pointed out that killings like that still happen.....wouldn't it be more prudent to be upset that those things are actually still happening in what we consider the 'civilized world'                                                                         We are all human, what goes on between consenting adults behind closed doors shouldn't concern you.  But we shouldn't we all be conceared when we see that shit happening to our fellow humans?? Fuck the left, fuck the right, fuck politics in general. When did 'look out for your fellow human' turn into lets deny this happens ?


Just like people are killed for being black, for being white (Statistically, blacks kill more whites than vice versa), for being Jewish, christian, Islamists, etc. Fact of the matter is, people will kill others people just because they are different from their beliefs. (Although Muslims do quite a bit more than others)


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> dude you're talking about a handful of gays and citing some website that looks like it came from web 1.0 no gays are not killed en-mass being gay is not illegal they have rights stop looking for shitty fucking things to nitpick
> 
> be thankful you live in this day and age when oppression is "not using the correct pronoun" i mean for fuck sakes during the middle ages conflicts lasted so long that kingdoms forced their subjects to have kids so they could bolster their Armies imagine having a kid knowing that their sole reason in life was to die in a far off mystical land fighting for your sky daddy
> 
> i don't wan't to talk on these threads anymore because it doesn't matter what anyone says people are just going to try and make it look like we're still in Nazi Germany or Feudal England


I'm not trying to make it sound likes it's still nazi germany. Just pointing out that these things still happen in this day and age. Up until recenty being gay was a FEDERAL offense in Russia. And well this going on in Chechnya right now www.independent.co.uk: Gay men reveal details of torture and beatings 'from government' in Chechnya  You say i'm nit picking but you just ignore this whole country and what's happening there so I'd say you are as well.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> Just like people are killed for being black, for being white (Statistically, blacks kill more whites than vice versa), for being Jewish, christian, Islamists, etc. Fact of the matter is, people will kill others people just because they are different from their beliefs. (Although Muslims do quite a bit more than others)


ucr.fbi.gov: Expanded Homicide Data Table 6           Actually blacks kill more blacks and whites kill more whites. All my posting here tonight was simply to point out a simple fallacy in a statement made here.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 14, 2017)

Is there any particular reason Pulse doesn't count? Sure it wasn't a systematic thing like Chechnya, but hate crimes and the like still happen here. They're just "out of style" for the time being. (Actually they're probably out for a very long time, and future cultures will look down on us for something awful we haven't recognized yet.)


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> I'm not trying to make it sound likes it's still nazi germany. Just pointing out that these things still happen in this day and age. Up until recenty being gay was a FEDERAL offense in Russia. And well this going on in Chechnya right now www.independent.co.uk: Gay men reveal details of torture and beatings 'from government' in Chechnya  You say i'm nit picking but you just ignore this whole country and what's happening there so I'd say you are as well.



Do you live in Chechnya?
If not then it's the responsibility of the Chechen people to fight for their rights as they see fit...It's really just as simple as that..
What about Saudi Arabia?Can we harp on them about tolerance about LGBTQ rights?


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> I'm not trying to make it sound likes it's still nazi germany. Just pointing out that these things still happen in this day and age. Up until recenty being gay was a FEDERAL offense in Russia. And well this going on in Chechnya right now www.independent.co.uk: Gay men reveal details of torture and beatings 'from government' in Chechnya  You say i'm nit picking but you just ignore this whole country and what's happening there so I'd say you are as well.



oh yeah sure mate lets just invade Chechnya give them a bit of a slap on the wrist and say "bad slavs no, NO!"


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

http://globalnews.ca/news/3399546/saudi-arabia-un-womens-rights-commission/

Saudi Arabia elected to UN women's rights commission

www.mofa.gov.sa: Human Rights | kingdom of Saudi Arabia - Ministry of Foreign Affairs


What can you really say other than a liberal world gone mad...


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

*facepalms* 
Really now, both of you know what the point of that link was.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> *facepalms*
> Really now, both of you know what the point of that link was.



Nope...You don't get it.How are you going to call foul on another country you don't live in to dictate their human rights?

I'll ask you again...If we're talking about other countries we don't live in,what about Saudi Arabia?

LGBT Rights in Saudi Arabia | Equaldex

Really hard to get any info on this (only thing I can find) because the whole internet suppresses it...lol

Saudi Arabia's ahead of the UN Women's rights commission,and being  homosexual there is punishable by death.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Nope...You don't get it.How are you going to call foul on another country you don't live in to dictate their human rights?
> 
> I'll ask you again...If we're talking about other countries we don't live in,what about Saudi Arabia?
> 
> ...


Hey, don't forget women's rights in Saudi Arabia, or any other Islamic country for that matter..

Women's rights in Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia

Even Wikifuckingpedia says Saudi Arabia is sitting at 141 out of 144 countries on women's rights.

Either people are to be consistent on their criticism, or you will simply be ignored.


----------



## Sagt (Jun 14, 2017)

Saylor said:


> Here is my two cents... Yes, the world used to be a racist place. The KKK used to hang black people from trees. Jews did get thrown into ovens. Gays used to be beaten and killed like pigs. But, the key word I'm saying here is that this used to happen....at least in first world countries. But, does that mean it still happens in your life? No. So, where does the need for a "protest" come from? Hmmm.. Well, after watching the protests that have happened over the past few months, all I can see is that it stems from a bunch of whiny brats who never learned the word "No". No, the person you wanted to be president did not get elected. No, you do not get a participation trophy just for showing up. So, let's talk about facts now. "All straight white men are homophobic racists": Ummm, no. Come back and argue after you grow a brain. "All white people are privileged because they are white": please refer to my previous response. "Homosexuals are being tortured and bullied because they are gay": Last time I checked, that doesn't happen in civilized countries. But, if you really want to go find a problem, go to Syria and stand toe to toe with ISIS as they shoot their RPGs off at you. "Donald Trump is a racist bigot who is also a mysoginist": No. You just believe all the crap a very politically biased media tries to ram down your throat. Does it comfort you to know that half of CNN's stories about Donald Trump's "scandals" have all been proven to be completely made up? No? Didn't think so. So, what is the point of being a social justice warrior? Well, if you like jumping down people's throats for almost no reason such as saying something only slightly cross, then it's a group that is perfect for you. If you believe in a world of free speech where you can say anything you want to and others can respond verbally to you in any way they want to, then being a social justice warrior is not for you. The common thing I have seen from Social Justice Warriors is the lack of support for free speech. They claim they support free speech, but what they really mean is "free speech except 'hate speech." When the term "hate speech" can now be defined as anything as loose as saying "Your dress is purple" or if you simply make eye contact with someone. But wait, this whole post is giving you PTSD, right? Wrong, that's just you being a whiny little b*tch. Want to know what PTSD really is? Try being a special forces veteran who had to sneak into a General's house and kill the General's entire family including kids with a knife while they are sleeping. Try going to Baghdad in an armored convoy when your CO orders you to used children forming a blockade as a speedbump. That shit is PTSD, not some off putting feeling you get from when someone talks to you.... I see no logic from Social Justice warriors on both a collective scale and an individual personal level. They are just clueless and want to whine about something that isn't even a problem anymore. If they'd just learn to shut up and live like the rest of the world instead of making everyone's lives a whole lot more miserable because we have to put up with their crap, maybe the world would be a better place. I say this because I believe in a world where I have a freedom to speak my opinion without legal consequences. If social justice warriors had their way, you wouldn't be able to say anything without being thrown in jail.


This was probably just an honest error by you, but uh, no you're wrong about gays not being beaten up anymore. Violence aimed at sexual minorities still happens, as do tactics aimed at disadvantaging these people. For example, LGBT individuals are still not protected from discrimination in the workforce on a state level for more than half the states. It's important to not be so complacent from the massive amount of progress made that you forget the continued woes of some groups. I'm potentially being pedantic here since you probably meant that they don't have this happen to them on the same scale as in the past, but I just thought that it was important to mention. One other related thing: in recent times anti-muslim crime has been increasing by about 50-80% annually - this puts the thought that crime against minorities doesn't happen anymore at rest.

Second off, you're saying things that no one in this thread or even in the article linked to the OP has said, which is kind of a strawman. I mean, no one here has said anything on the lines of straight men always being homophobic. 



Ramjet556 said:


> Do you live in Chechnya?
> If not then it's the responsibility of the Chechen people to fight for their rights as they see fit...It's really just as simple as that..
> What about Saudi Arabia?Can we harp on them about tolerance about LGBTQ rights?


To clarify (since this is what it sounds like to me), you think we shouldn't care about it because they aren't on our side of the arbitrary border that divides our countries? I like to think that people everywhere in the world deserve to not be ignored, whether that means if they are in North America, Europe or even the Middle East. We certainly should be going on about how Saudi Arabia has a very oppressive and intolerant government towards LGBTs, so long as this doesn't evolve into some justification for manifesting prejudice towards muslims in our own countries.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hey, don't forget women's rights in Saudi Arabia, or any other Islamic country for that matter..
> 
> Women's rights in Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Yup,excellent point!
Funny how you don't hear about any of this on MSM...Google it,literally dead silence from all the majors about their current position on the human rights council.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Yup,excellent point!
> Funny how you don't hear about any of this on MSM...Google it,literally dead silence from all the majors about their current position on the human rights council.


While on the topic..

Have you EVER seen the Legacy media/MSM EVER done an actual piece on Sharia law? What it actually is about?

Don't get me started on the Hadiths, Taqiyya, Taharrush, Dhimmi states.... The list goes on and on.

Islam literally translate to "Submission". Submission to what or whom, you may ask.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Lcs said:


> To clarify (since this is what it sounds like to me), you think we shouldn't care about it because they aren't on our side of the arbitrary border that divides our countries? I like to think that people everywhere in the world deserve to not be ignored, whether that means if they are in North America, Europe or even the Middle East. We certainly should be going on about how Saudi Arabia has a very oppressive and intolerant government towards LGBTs, so long as this doesn't evolve into some justification for manifesting prejudice towards muslims in our own countries.



Lol..You talk a lot about ad hominem,seems like the second part of this quote is right on the mark for that

Since I know the Mods are on your side,I'm not even gonna touch that one with a 10 foot pole.Made that mistake already,never again,(more then half my responses deleted from the last thread,while yours stayed up).

I will say this though...You'd probably be the first to tell us about the West's failed attempts at forcing democracy in the Middle East,but you'll lecture us about our responsibility to direct narrative of a foreign country's human rights policy.

Talk about logic fallacy

BTW to be quite clear,I fully support LGBTQ rights!


----------



## Sagt (Jun 14, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Lol..You talk a lot about ad hominem,seems like the second part of this quote is right on the mark for that
> 
> Since I know the Mods (more then half my responses deleted from the last thread,while yours stayed up) are on your side,I'm not even gonna touch That one with a 10 foot pole.Made that mistake already,never again.
> 
> ...


Wait, what? I didn't talk about ad hominems in my post nor did I direct any towards anyone.

If by "responsibility to direct narrative" you are saying that I'm advocating some kind of war, then reread what I wrote, because I certainly said nothing of the sort. If not, then why the fuck would you compare what I wrote to acts of other countries to battle in unjustified wars? All I said is that we shouldn't ignore human rights violations and that they do matter regardless of the country.

Read what I write next time instead of throwing shade on me for no reason, please.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Wait, what? I didn't talk about ad hominems in my post nor did I direct any towards anyone.
> 
> If by "responsibility to direct narrative" you are saying that I'm advocating some kind of war, then reread what I wrote, because I certainly said nothing of the sort. If not, then why the fuck would you compare what I wrote to acts of countries to battle in unjustified wars? All I said is that we shouldn't ignore human rights violations and that they do matter - read what I write next time.



Lcs swearing? Must be triggered

There you go again with more logic fallacy..Either shit or get off the pot...
Do you think Chechnya gives a shit what any of us think in the West?Or Saudi Arabia for that matter?

Which is it?You just going to talk and whine about it all day,or do something about it?

Liberal logic


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Lcs swearing? Must be triggered
> 
> There you go again with more logic fallacy..Either shit or get off the pot...
> Do you think Chechnya gives a shit what any of us think in the West?Or Saudi Arabia for that matter?
> ...








I didn't see people changing their profile pic to the Russian flag during this attack:
www.dailymail.co.uk: Russia terror attack: 14 killed in St Petersburg bombing | Daily Mail Online

Hypocricy much?


----------



## Sagt (Jun 14, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Lcs swearing? Must be triggered
> 
> There you go again with more logic fallacy..Either shit or get off the pot...
> Do you think Chechnya gives a shit what any of us think in the West?Or Saudi Arabia for that matter?
> ...


Mate, your resorting to tactics associated with SJWs. 

Have an intelligent conversation with me or stop quoting me.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Mate, your resorting to tactics associated with SJWs.
> 
> Have an intelligent conversation with me or stop quoting me.



Wow!!Global warming must be real!!I just witnessed my first snowflake melting on the internet


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Wow!!Global warming must be real!!I just witnessed my first snowflake melting on the internet


Well, the planet IS slowly heating up, that's a fact. We are coming OUT of an ice age.

However, whether humans have a large, small or even a miniscule part in the heating up part, even the fucking environmentalists can't tell for sure. The planet will be fine. The planet will correct itself over time. I am way more worried about pollution, and the fragile ecosystems. We are already seeing plastic being broken down into small bits and wrecking havoc on animals all over the planet. If we had a good and proper recycling system, we wouldn't be seeing this level of pollution, let alone fuck over ecosystems.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, the planet IS slowly heating up, that's a fact. We are coming OUT of an ice age.
> 
> However, whether humans have a large, small or even a miniscule part in the heating up part, even the fucking environmentalists can't tell for sure. The planet will be fine. The planet will correct itself over time. I am way more worried about pollution, and the fragile ecosystems. We are already seeing plastic being broken down into small bits and wrecking havoc on animals all over the planet. If we had a good and proper recycling system, we wouldn't be seeing this level of pollution, let alone fuck over ecosystems.








Yup,absolutely no reason to needlessly pollute.Recycle your cans and paper/plastic,and do your part.Other than that we don't have much of an impact overall that can't be undone by Mother Earth.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Yup,absolutely no reason to needlessly pollute.Recycle your cans and paper/plastic,and do your part.Other than that we don't have much of an impact overall that can't be undone by Mother Earth.


GEORGE CARLIN! Best comedian that have ever lived. His passing reduced comedy quality by a lot.

Fucking marry me mate. I don't care if we are both straight. MARRY ME! :3


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> GEORGE CARLIN! Best comedian that have ever lived. His passing reduced comedy quality by a lot.
> 
> Fucking marry me mate. I don't care if we are both straight. MARRY ME! :3




Damn right!
Here hoping he's looking....Screaming up at us...lol






Ah hell,why not Officially shipped:*

Awaiting Lcs to confirm official circle jerk thread


----------



## Sagt (Jun 14, 2017)

@Ramjet556 It's hypocritical that your initial reply to me was of calling me out on ad hominems (of which I threw none) and other logical fallacies while simultaneously throwing a strawman and ad hominems. You then claim that I'm mad because I use a swear word to exaggerate my point, something I do all the time. Finally you use snowflake in a context of which it does not make sense when keeping in mind the definition of the word. All of this while ignoring the substance of what I wrote.

It's true that I should do as I preach, but then again I'm a student who has very little say in affairs going on in Saudi Arabia and Russia. However, I could write about it and encourage others to care about it (which isn't whining, unlike how you were characterising it). This brings greater international attention, and therefore condemnation, to these countries and thus could discourage them from continuing. That's about all I can do.

Anyways, I could continue in this bad faithed argument, or I could just ignore your future replies to me. Either way, you're doing a disservice to yourself by ignoring the substance of my arguments and going straight to insults. I said that your behaviour was similar to that of SJWs because this is exactly what they are stereotyped as doing.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Damn right!
> Here hoping he's looking....Screaming up at us...lol
> 
> 
> ...


I vouch for renaming this thread to "The George Carlin love thread".


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, the planet IS slowly heating up, that's a fact. We are coming OUT of an ice age.


into an ice age*

we're at the start of the next deep freeze cycle


Lcs said:


> If not, then why the fuck would you compare what I wrote to acts of other countries to battle in unjustified wars?



you are so pompous you realize that there are a number of vets on here right?

i'm sorry but what have you done for those suffering in the middle east? im about to get real here spoiler tag because graphic



Spoiler



have you cleared compounds in iraq and found a dark small room that reeks of sex and blood and had small girls and sometimes boys clinging onto you crying hysterically because they know their nightmare is over?

have you had an Afghani town throw a feast using what little they have because that simple patrol you did that cleared out insurgents were actually raping the women and children for almost a decade killing the men stealing from the elderly?

have you had to stand at an African border and watch civilians across the border hacked up and slaughtered by Militia who you couldn't save because the UN forbid you from engaging across the border one thing they liked doing was hacking off the limbs of  pregnant women laughing as they watched them try to drag themselves to safety urinating on them then eventually shoving a machete through their belly only 100 meters from the border

have you had to cut down the noose and bury friends and brothers who have killed themselves from being haunted by that?



do all the slacktivism you want i'd rather risk my life to defend those that cannot defend themselves and rip off the heads of those responsible this is not about ideologies this is not about nationalism this is about bringing tyranny and oppression to an end yeah you can go ahead and say i'm indoctrinated personally i don't give a fuck you have not been on the ground and seen first hand why we fight these "unjustified wars" because you're just some idealistic university student in a first world country probably from a privileged background (if you had heat food water power internet growing up you're privileged) who think's they know everything and how the world works and that incorrect pronoun usage and an occasional bigot beating up gays is the most important thing in the world right now 

mate you argue with everyone clearly right now no one agrees with you try saving face


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Lcs said:


> @Ramjet556 It's hypocritical that your initial reply to me was of calling me out on ad hominems (of which I threw none) and other logical fallacies while simultaneously throwing a strawman and ad hominems. You then claim that I'm mad because I use a swear word to exaggerate my point, something I do all the time. Finally you use snowflake in a context of which it does not make sense when keeping in mind the definition of the word. All of this while ignoring the substance of what I wrote.
> 
> It's true that I should do as I preach, but then again I'm a student who has very little say in affairs going on in Saudi Arabia and Russia. However, I could write about it and encourage others to care about it (which isn't whining, unlike how you were characterising it). This brings greater international attention, and therefore condemnation, to these countries and thus could discourage them from continuing. That's about all I can do.
> 
> Anyways, I could continue in this bad faithed argument, or I could just ignore your future replies to me. Either way, you're doing a disservice to yourself by ignoring the substance of my arguments and going straight to insults. I said that your behaviour was similar to that of SJWs because this is exactly what they are stereotyped as doing.



International attention/sanctions do little anything towards changing social direction of a country (if anything it's  counterproductive )... Example: Russia,Iran,North Korea,China,Saudi Arabia,I could go on Ect...

Most countries out of the Western influence could give a flying fuck what we think,especially nowadays.

Systematic policy change of a country comes from within (their citizens demanding change),not from external influences like you or Western politicians...

Unless you want War,then that's a different story..Not that I'm saying you said that,just saying.


----------



## Sagt (Jun 14, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> into an ice age*
> 
> we're at the start of the next deep freeze cycle
> 
> ...


I thought you were a cool reasoned guy based on our discussion earlier, though apparently not. I'm seeing strawmans being thrown everywhere - to clarify, I think vets do matter too, but I don't think this is at all relevant to my response earlier. The point I was making earlier was that he was comparing my voicing of concerns of Saudi Arabias oppressive government to my [assumed] dislike of wars done in the middle east. He claimed that this was a logical fallacy, and so I told him why it wasn't. 

I'm not even an activist, I just talk about things that I think are interesting on this forum - politics is something that I tend to exclude from my life outside of this site. It's true that I'm a student, like I mentioned earlier, but I don't think that this nullifies any argument I make as totally irrelevant. I probably am idealistic, but I think this is preferable to having no care of wrongdoings done in other countries.

I've been pretty charitable to you guys, especially @Ramjet556, so it's unfortunate that you aren't extending the same to me.


----------



## Sagt (Jun 14, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> International attention/sanctions do little anything towards changing social direction of a country (if anything it's  counterproductive )... Example: Russia,Iran,North Korea,China,Saudi Arabia,I could go on Ect...
> 
> Most countries out of the Western influence could give a flying fuck what we think,especially nowadays.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, but assuming that I was some sort of activist (I'm not), do you think there is something I could be doing in my position which would be more effective? If not, then the claim that I'm some sort of slacktivist is unjustified.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I thought you were a cool reasoned guy based on our discussion earlier, though apparently not. I'm seeing strawmans being thrown everywhere - to clarify, I think vets do matter too, but I don't think this is at all relevant to my response earlier. The point I was making earlier was that he was comparing my voicing of concerns of Saudi Arabias oppressive government to my [assumed] dislike of wars done in the middle east. He claimed that this was a logical fallacy, and so I told him why it wasn't.
> 
> I'm not even an activist, I just talk about things that I think are interesting on this forum - politics is something that I tend to exclude from my life outside of this site. It's true that I'm a student, like I mentioned earlier, but I don't think that this nullifies any argument I make as totally irrelevant. I probably am idealistic, but I think this is preferable to having no care of wrongdoings done in other countries.
> 
> I've been pretty charitable to you guys, especially @Ramjet556, so it's unfortunate that you aren't extending the same to me.



Well there's always charity work Lcs...Don't have to go over there to fight..
Put your money where your mouth is and go make a real chance for the world!

Lots of despaired places in the world that we talked about where you could make a real difference,if you just showed up.

Remember this...The world is run by people who show up.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 14, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I thought you were a cool reasoned guy based on our discussion earlier,


"what happened to you man you used to be cool"


Lcs said:


> I think vets do matter too


that was not even the point i was making...


Lcs said:


> I probably am idealistic, but I think this is preferable to having no care of wrongdoings done in other countries.


you don't get what we're saying do you?

we cannot invade a country or otherwise intervene without them asking for our aid the nation needs to up rise against its government and ask for our assistance for us to do anything homophobia is not enough to warrant military intervention i don't think it even warrants sanctions its for their own people to say enough is enough

this was even the case in WW2 it took the invasion of Poland and an request to withdraw before the Empire and her allies could intervene


----------



## Sagt (Jun 14, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> "what happened to you man you used to be cool"
> 
> that was not even the point i was making...
> 
> ...


>.>

I specifically said that I did not want military intervention in one of my previous posts. I misunderstood you because I thought you were trying to make a different point, but it seems that this was build on a mutual misunderstanding.

To clarify, I agree with you that war is not a viable reason and that it's something that needs to be dealt with from the inside. That said, I think that international condemnation and attention does increase the speed of their transition into potentially becoming a better country.



Ramjet556 said:


> Well there's always charity work Lcs...Don't have to go over there to fight..
> Put your money where your mouth is and go make a real chance for the world!
> 
> Lots of despaired places in the world that we talked about where you could make a real difference,if you just showed up.
> ...


I have done charity before in the past, though they have been for local causes. 

That said, this still seems to be going off-topic. My point was that I do stuff and so I'm not a hypocrite. I don't claim to be an activist, so I shouldn't be held up to the standards of one.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 14, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I specifically said that I did not want military intervention in one of my previous posts. I misunderstood you because I thought you were trying to make a different point, but it seems that this was build on a mutual misunderstanding.


Ok i'll clarify you said "unjustified wars" i gave you examples of how they're not pointless and are in fact saving people from oppression whether you agree with it/ like it or not



Lcs said:


> That said, I think that international condemnation and attention does increase the speed of their transition into potentially becoming a better country.


it is internationally condemned mate... everyone knows Eastern Europe is anti gay they're even trolled for it by doing things like making Putin a gay wizard or making Russia's fursona cry


----------



## Sagt (Jun 14, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> Ok i'll clarify you said "unjustified wars" i gave you examples of how they're not pointless and are in fact saving people from oppression whether you agree with it/ like it or not
> 
> 
> it is internationally condemned mate...


Unjustified is not synonymous with pointless. We are arguing for no reason. I recognise that I misspoke by suggesting that I think every middle-east war is unjustified, but this is probably forgivable. 

Yeah, their country is condemned internationally. My post saying that condemnation and attention is good probably doesn't do any harm though, does it?


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Lcs said:


> >.>
> 
> I specifically said that I did not want military intervention in one of my previous posts. I misunderstood you because I thought you were trying to make a different point, but it seems that this was build on a mutual misunderstanding.
> 
> ...



You don't claim to be an activist???Yet you butt in every thread to play one??
You must have stayed in a Holiday Inn Express every time by mistake...


----------



## Sagt (Jun 14, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> You don't claim to be an activist???Yet you butt in every thread to play one??
> You must have stayed in a Holiday Express every time...


That's not equivalent - some posts on a furry forum saying that I dislike oppressive governments isn't the same as what activists do. Let's not continue with our previously unmeaningful discussions. 

At this point we are arguing for no reason.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 14, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Unjustified is not synonymous with pointless.



Ok now i have the feeling you're trolling i corrected you that you can't say "so called skeptics" because they either are or aren't and now you're saying "oh what you said is stupid because you said unjustified and pointless" 


Lcs said:


> I recognise that I misspoke by suggesting that I think every middle-east war is unjustified, but this is probably forgivable.


Ok not forgiven then


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> ucr.fbi.gov: Expanded Homicide Data Table 6           Actually blacks kill more blacks and whites kill more whites. All my posting here tonight was simply to point out a simple fallacy in a statement made here.


I meant inter racial/group killings


----------



## Sagt (Jun 14, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> Ok now i have the feeling you're trolling i corrected you that you can't say "so called skeptics" because they either are or aren't and now you're saying "oh what you said is stupid because you said unjustified and pointless"
> 
> Ok not forgiven then


I called them 'so called skeptics' because it's pretentious and contradictory to what they do. If they were truly skeptics, then they would be skeptical towards everything, not just one point of view. Yet, they still call themselves this.

I think that the Iraq war was unjustified, perhaps you would agree. The reasoning was that there were mass weapons of destruction, but they were never found. It caused instability and contributed to the middle east being messed up. Do you disagree with this or are we arguing for no reason?


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 14, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I think that the Iraq war was unjustified, perhaps you would agree. The reasoning was that there were mass weapons of destruction, but they were never found.



i have no idea what the fuck you're talking about because they had biological and chemical weapons stockpiled... they had an inactive nuclear program and were researching more biological weapons Saddam not having Nukes was not the fault of the US Germany or UK because Iraqi informants gave them misinformation in order to get them to intervene and remove Saddam from power the WMDs thing was also one of the reasons of the invasion the two others were ties with terrorist organizations and to liberate the Iraqi people

was removing Saddam a mistake? yes it was but was the war Unjustified based on the information and intel given to coalition forces at the time? no it wasn't


Lcs said:


> Do you disagree with this or are we arguing for no reason?


sometimes i wonder if you actually read what you write you're saying "agree with me because i'm right and you're wrong any kind of rebuttal from you is pointless"

also it doesn't matter if its unjustified your tone is "fuck the soldiers who died in the war its unjustified so its their own fault"

also that's another thing you have no idea what you're talking about because the middle east became messed up during the cold war when the CIA removed middle eastern powers with western ideals because they would not trade with America and replaced them with the dictators we have them now because they were like "oh yeah we'll totes trade with America we love America"


----------



## Sagt (Jun 14, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i have no idea what the fuck you're talking about because they had biological and chemical weapons stockpiled... they had an inactive nuclear program and were researching more biological weapons Saddam not having Nukes was not the fault of the US Germany or UK because Iraqi informants gave them misinformation in order to get them to intervene and remove Saddam from power the WMDs thing was also one of the reasons of the invasion the two others were ties with terrorist organizations and to liberate the Iraqi people
> 
> was removing Saddam a mistake? yes it was but was the war Unjustified based on the information and intel given to coalition forces at the time? no it wasn't


I don't want to get in an enormous argument with you about the Iraq war on a thread which was originally supposed to be about an LGBT protest in America. This is a report of an inquiry about the war and it mentions how Hussein was an overstated threat, ill-prepared soldiers were sent in and that plans for the aftermath of the war were inadequate. If you want to see why I think it was unjust, then have a look at it since it shares points that I view as important. I admit I'm not too well versed on the nitty-gritty of the inspections nor was I aware of a release of information in 2015 about stockpiles being found, but I will mention that the stockpiles were supposedly old, like from a decade or so before the war. What the Bush administration had advocated for as being WMDs weren't found and even they admitted to it.

The informant gave dodgy information and so it shouldn't have been a justification used. The CIA concluded a year after the war was started that the informant made fabricated claims.



GreenZone said:


> sometimes i wonder if you actually read what you write you're saying "agree with me because i'm right and you're wrong any kind of rebuttal from you is pointless"
> 
> also it doesn't matter if its unjustified your tone is "fuck the soldiers who died in the war its unjustified so its their own fault"


No it's not and stop putting words in my mouth. All I'm doing is trying to end this conversation that has gone horribly off-topic, has involved numerous insults and which was based off of my misspoken words in one sentence.

I literally never said anything about soldiers in this thread. You're making this massive deal out of myself saying "unjustified wars" instead of focusing on the substance of what I wrote on a larger scale. It just comes across to me as if you're arguing for the sake of arguing rather than to have a discussion, hence why I say that this discussion has no reason. That's not to say that I'm trying to say that your opinion is wrong, but rather that this conversation isn't relevant to this topic or my previous posts.

If you want to keep talking, then lets do it through private messages. Our talk about whether the Iraq war was justified doesn't have a place in this thread. My initial post I made today on this thread has been totally lost since you guys wanted to avoid fruitful discussion in favour of insults and mischaracterisations of what I write. Thanks for that.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 14, 2017)

Lcs said:


> My initial post I made today on this thread has been totally lost since you guys wanted to avoid fruitful discussion in favour of insults and mischaracterisations of what I write. Thanks for that









Lcs said:


> If you want to keep talking, then lets do it through private messages.



i have no real interest in talking to you mate

you accuse me and others for skewing your words and arguing for the sake of arguing when its actually you and not just on this thread you always need to argue you insult and belittle others and think they're too stupid to realise it then say "oh i never said anything offensive" initially i was going to delete my post and then apologize but you kept going

you saw you had offended me and you just said a smug half assed apology "i think i can be forgiven for that" well no mate you can't

you also wont listen to anyone go back through the thread you say "homophobia in these countries need to be condemned and made public" we address this and in my case directly and simply that yes they are in fact condemned and common knowledge and your response is "yeah but it should be made condemned and made common knowledge though"


i get you want "intellectual discussion" on a furry forum that had been derailed into a popcorn gif thread but you keep dismissing what everyone else says whether you see it or not there was a point where everyone got shitty at you then you started getting shitty yourself and we tried to tone it down and tell you "look if this is really that important to you then there's things you can do like x y z" but you kept on going


----------



## Sagt (Jun 14, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i have no real interest in talking to you mate
> 
> you accuse me and others for skewing your words and arguing for the sake of arguing when its actually you and not just on this thread you always need to argue you insult and belittle others and think they're too stupid to realise it then say "oh i never said anything offensive" initially i was going to delete my post and then apologize but you kept going
> 
> ...


Examples of you mischaracterizing what I wrote even in this post:
What you say I did: _you saw you had offended me and you just said a smug half assed apology "i think i can be forgiven for that" well no mate you can't_

What I actually said: _I recognise that I misspoke by suggesting that I think every middle-east war is unjustified, but this is probably forgivable. 
-_
What you said I did:_ "homophobia in these countries need to be condemned and made public" we address this and in my case directly and simply that yes they are in fact condemned and common knowledge and your response is "yeah but it should be made condemned and made common knowledge though"_

What I actually said: [talking about saudi arabia having an oppressive government, not homophobia]_ Yeah, their country is condemned internationally. My post saying that condemnation and attention is good probably doesn't do any harm though, does it?_
--
How I would describe a summary: This started when Ramjet called me out for ad hominems (of which I made none as of the time that he made the claim) and calling me a triggered snowflake. You then began your conversation with me by saying that I was pompous, a slacktivist and an idealistic student, in a derogatory way. I responded by saying that you made strawmans - this was because I misunderstood what you were saying, since I thought you were actually suggesting that I didn't care about vets or people affected by war. You then clarified to me that you thought I was in favour of a war and I told you, without insulting you, that it wasn't the case. Then you went on to say that they weren't pointless, even though I never said this, rather I said they were unjustified (AKA they shouldn't have happened). Then the Iraq war was brought up and you said that I had a tone suggesting that your opinion was wrong and that I didn't care about soldiers. This led me to say that you mischaracterized my statements (you did), that you only payed attention to one sentence in my initial post (you did) and that you argued for the sake of arguing (you probably weren't, but this is how I perceived it before your most recent post).

Now, I recognise that I was pretty smug (its just how I write online), but I think I was much more charitable than the two of you and I wasn't the one to start anything demeaning, or at least intentionally. I really don't believe that you tried to tone it down, especially considering how I said like three times that there was no reason for us to argue.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

It's ok, I'm 99.99% sure they are just trolling now.  
Someone posted that gays don't face attacks these days, this was proven demonstratabley wrong. Rather than just be like, ok yea that was wrong, or even just a oops typed that wrong, they fall back on 'oh do you live there' and 'their governments don't care what we think'


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> It's ok, I'm 99.99% sure they are just trolling now.
> Someone posted that gays don't face attacks these days, this was proven demonstratabley wrong. Rather than just be like, ok yea that was wrong, or even just a oops typed that wrong, they fall back on 'oh do you live there' and 'their governments don't care what we think'



Look I can't speak for anyone else,but take a look at the OP's post..
It's a about a protest conducted in the US..
How is cherry picking an incident in Chechnya relevant to how homosexuals are treated in the West? Which you then try to correlate as such in a later post..Makes about as much sense as correlating the treatment of homosexuals in Saudi Arabia to how they're treated in the US,which is why I mentioned that..Still waiting on your response to that one.

Further more Lcs first post in this thread,as I quote:
"Sorry to intrude on this circle jerk, but I thought I'd mention a few things"

Really,who's trolling?


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Look I  can't speak for anyone else,but take a look at the OP's post..
> It's a about a protest conducted in the US..
> How is cherry picking an incident in Chechnya relevant to how homosexuals are treated in the West? Which you then try to correlate as such in a later post..Makes about as much sense as correlating the treatment of homosexuals in Saudi Arabia to how they're treated in the US,which is why I mentioned that..Still waiting on your response to that one.
> 
> ...


Use your critical thinking skills on this one.....This thread wandered from OP's topic pages ago. You know what I ment when I brought up chechnya as a direct response to the incorrect point made that homosexuals aren't attacked or killed anymore in this day and age. And also the PULSE nightclub shooting that happend in the US if you are such a stickler for only careing about what happens in one tiney part of the globe.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Use your critical thinking skills on this one.....This thread wandered from OP's topic pages ago. You know what I ment when I brought up chechnya as a direct response to the incorrect point made that homosexuals aren't attacked or killed anymore in this day and age. And also the PULSE nightclub shooting that happend in the US if you are such a stickler for only careing about what happens in one tiney part of the globe.




Major logic fallacy there bud...You expect me to know what you mean,but need clarification from GreenZone that he was talking about Western Countries in your earlier post to him?

Further more the Orlando attack was a religiously motivated terrorist attack...Hard to correlate that one.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

Considering the conversation has been the same for 3 pages now, that you have taken part in and clearly have been reading seeing as you mention me asking green zone for clearification, sorry for assuming you were actually reading any of it.    And as for the correlation of the PULSE nightclub shooting, you are aware it was gay club right so yes it has some bearing.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Considering the conversation has been the same for 3 pages now, that you have taken part in and clearly have been reading seeing as you mention me asking green zone for clearification, sorry for assuming you were actually reading any of it.



You fail to see the double standard you just posted?
Or is this just your best way of not coming back with an intelligent response?


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Like I said to you,I can't speak for anyone else.I never said homosexuals don't get killed today.

Thanks for playing..


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

@Ramjet556  Care to point out the double standard.   It's seems pretty cut and dry to me .  3 pages, or so, ago someone posted that gays are not attacked or killed anymore.  I have posted evidence showing that to be incorrect,both in the US, UK, and other places around the world.  I have never personally mentioned you or others just the topic that was brought up in the evolution of this thread. Yourself and others only seem to be able to reply making jabs about the person replying more often then the topic , i.e you cleaverly trying to call me dumb with the 'is this just your best way of not coming back with an intelligent response"   Ad hominems where cute, back in middle school, good work their bud.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Like I said to you,I can't speak for anyone else.I never said homosexuals don't get killed today.
> 
> Thanks for playing..


I know it wasn't you it was Saylor, but you have been taking part in the willfully ignorant rebuttles against the evidence posted in reply to what they said.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> I know it wasn't you it was Saylor, but you have been taking part in the willfully ignorant rebuttles against the evidence posted in reply to what they said.


Just like how you would bring up irreverent info to drive things off topic every time you started to loose the conversation.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> Just like how you would bring up irreverent info to drive things off topic every time you started to loose the conversation.


lmao


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> lmao


Maybe he means by doing something like that?


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> lmao


case in point


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

I was more lmao'ing at the 'everytime you 'loose a conversation'.  Debates can be won or lost, conversations not so much.


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, the planet IS slowly heating up, that's a fact. We are coming OUT of an ice age.
> 
> However, whether humans have a large, small or even a miniscule part in the heating up part, even the fucking environmentalists can't tell for sure. The planet will be fine. The planet will correct itself over time. I am way more worried about pollution, and the fragile ecosystems. We are already seeing plastic being broken down into small bits and wrecking havoc on animals all over the planet. If we had a good and proper recycling system, we wouldn't be seeing this level of pollution, let alone fuck over ecosystems.



Speaking of plastic, you can blame China and some other east Asian countries for most of the shit that's floating around out there in the Pacific. It's also pretty well known that Chinese ships regularly dump their bilges right into the ocean, something which is both illegal and generally not done by ships from most other countries, partly because of a little thing called "ethics", which the Chinese are well known for not having. My point here being, if we're going to bitch about environmental catastrophes, let's not be hypocrites, and actually give China (the world's single worst polluter) and these other countries their fair share of the blame.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Speaking of plastic, you can blame China and some other east Asian countries for most of the shit that's floating around out there in the Pacific. It's also pretty well known that Chinese ships regularly dump their bilges right into the ocean, something which is both illegal and generally not done by ships from most other countries, partly because of a little thing called "ethics", which the Chinese are well known for not having. My point here being, if we're going to bitch about environmental catastrophes, let's not be hypocrites, and actually give China (the world's single worst polluter) and these other countries their fair share of the blame.


Two words: Fuck China, and a lot of Asian countries. 

Wait, that's 8 words..


----------



## Saiko (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> I was more lmao'ing at the 'everytime you 'loose a conversation'.  Debates can be won or lost, conversations not so much.


No... there was a conflict, so it was at least a discussion. I wouldn't say anyone won, though. Pretty much everyone in here has been all over the place. It's been a mess.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

Saiko said:


> No... there was a conflict, so it was at least a discussion. I wouldn't say anyone won, though. Pretty much everyone in here has been all over the place. It's been a mess.


True, Though I tried to keep my final point as much the same as possible for at least 5 posts in a row xD


----------



## AustinB (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## GreenZone (Jun 15, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Speaking of plastic, you can blame China and some other east Asian countries for most of the shit that's floating around out there in the Pacific. It's also pretty well known that Chinese ships regularly dump their bilges right into the ocean, something which is both illegal and generally not done by ships from most other countries, partly because of a little thing called "ethics", which the Chinese are well known for not having. My point here being, if we're going to bitch about environmental catastrophes, let's not be hypocrites, and actually give China (the world's single worst polluter) and these other countries their fair share of the blame.


nah, nah fam China is going to lead the word by example and have a neutral footprint its true they've been saying it for 15 years

they'll start any day now



Saiko said:


> I wouldn't say anyone won, though. Pretty much everyone in here has been all over the place. It's been a mess.



no one won i got so pissed off that i ripped LCS a new one but deleted it an hour later and decided to just walk away only @Yakamaru saw what i said


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2017)

Whatever.

Jesus will pray for you.






you should love, not hate.

Sick of this shit.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> Whatever.
> 
> Jesus will pray for you.
> 
> ...



simo i saw in open chat you're having a hard time hearing all this political stuff i get that but if you feel that way maybe don't walk into a politically charged thread?


----------



## Sagt (Jun 15, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Further more Lcs first post in this thread,as I quote:
> "Sorry to intrude on this circle jerk, but I thought I'd mention a few things"
> 
> Really,who's trolling?


You totally got me there, mate.


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 15, 2017)

Seriously, I'll admit that I've done it myself, but arguing about anything political on this forum is such a losing endeavor from the outset.

Now, to add something constructive to this thread....



Spoiler


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 15, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Spoiler



i didn't know you guys actually put butter on popcorn i thought it was just artificial flavoring or something


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 15, 2017)

Seeing as the signal to noise ratio in this thread is pretty damn piss poor, it's getting culled.

Fucking image macros everywhere, geez.


----------

